# Mix of a choir



## yagoda (Jan 18, 2022)

Hello. i'm doing the mix of a choir with intervention of instrument of each introducing singers. I don't know how to verify the equality of the niveau out because it's a long piece ( for me) about 8 minutes. For a single of 4 minutes, ok, but in this, the choir is not always here and then it arrive, i'm not sur. Is there a technical matériel, a works technique ou just with the ears ? Excuse for my english. Thanks


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 18, 2022)

Is the problem intermittent masking? If so, try using a spectrum analyser at key points. Identify the EQ needed at different points. Have a separate instance of your EQ plugin for each EQ setting, then automate the instances to come off and on as needed. A filter may be useful, too, for diminishing clashing frequencies, or attention-grabbing ones, or to generally thin out the frequencies of a sound when you don't want it to dominate. 

The volumes can be automated too, likewise compression/limiting, to 'switch on' a boost to volume, or a cut of dynamics.


----------



## yagoda (Jan 19, 2022)

Jhanks for the information. At work


----------

